# crappie in East Canyon



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I have heard that they are in there has anbody had any luck catching any? If so I was wondering what lures, bait, area, or depth to find them at I would love to get some up there. Any input is greatly appreciated feel free to pm me if you would like. 8)


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i have never caught, seen or heard of crappie in east canyon. doesnt mean squat tho, there were no bass in there till a few years back either. the way things work around here, there may be silver and coho salmon in there...
I know someone that caught a Kokanee out of there last summer.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

They are in there. How or where to catch them tho, I have no clue.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Ive never seen or heard of any in there, but that doesnt mean they aint there..


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A few summers ago, we were up there fishing from shore with a couple friends of ours. Just before it got dark, my buddy's wife was making a few casts with a brown maribou jig and got a bite. To my surprise, it was a ten inch crappie. I had no idea they were in there until that point. I had caught smallmouth bass, and plenty of trout, but no crappie. So yeah, they are in there! Whether or not you can pinpoint them enough to catch a mess of them, I don't know.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Another species that gets caught in East Canyon once in a while is Kokanee Salmon.
I know someone that boated one last summer.

Who ever illigally introduced the Bass in EC may have also introduced the Crappie.
I have caught some but not many.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

All right thanks guys for your input


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a report from awhile back where Finnegan caught a couple of crappie.

http://www.utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8166


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I picked up a few crappie in May a few years ago in the shallows in the southeast corner. I caught several at that time.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

i too would like to run into some crappie at east canyon, but so far the closest i've come to it, is reading the sign down at the marina that describes the kinds of fish in the lake. they do list crappie.
does any one know for sure if the bass, and crappie are really the work of the BB's, or did the DWR do that on purpose? 
as far as the kokes, east canyon was, i believe, one of the first places i Utah where they stocked them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Biologists at the DWR that I have talked to about the bass in EC have all said that they were illegally stocked in there. The DWR goes farther to say that they will not do anything to protect the bass in EC because they don't want them in there.
This also applies to Crappie.


----------

